# COPAKE weather report



## walter branche (Apr 15, 2015)

80 percent chance for rain on FRIDAY for the FLEA MARKET


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 15, 2015)

wear a short dress,, you'll be fine


----------



## walter branche (Apr 15, 2015)

thank you , did not realize you were such a fashionista , is there a color choice or pattern ??


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Copake+NY+12516:4:US

Some of the best vending I've done at Copake was on rainy days.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm lookin' on the bright side - it's not gonna' snow!


----------



## walter branche (Apr 15, 2015)

i have had great luck in the rain also ..  I was only trying to help the newbies , . and anyone who cared about the weather , 60 degrees is nice ,rain or shine -i will be on the scene at 2 thursday , for a view , ..


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know I'm afraid my labia might get wet.  I may just stay home.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I'm lookin' on the bright side - it's not gonna' snow!




Good point!


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

walter branche said:


> i have had great luck in the rain also ..  I was only trying to help the newbies , . and anyone who cared about the weather , 60 degrees is nice ,rain or shine -i will be on the scene at 2 thursday , for a view , ..




Real bike people aren't afraid of rain.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks to be only about 1/8th" of rain total for the day and most of that is early AM.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 15, 2015)

It gets kinda muddy up there.The last time i was there they had to pull a few out.Try to stay up toward the front.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 15, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know I'm afraid my labia might get wet.  I may just stay home.




Okay, now there's a visual I didn't need.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> It gets kinda muddy up there.The last time i was there they had to pull a few out.Try to stay up toward the front.




Four wheel drive!


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2015)

The forecast is looking brighter, I think that the labium's will be OK.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 15, 2015)

Ill be there rain or shine. Im going to bring a few bikes and items as well!! Plus ill be in a Duramax turbo diesel that wont get stuck in the mud!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi catfish do you need to reserve a spot or just pay as you show up for a spot there?


----------



## acv2jose (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll  be there from Jersey with no  tomatos. Let's  make  it  happen, is not  snow!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 15, 2015)

Where form Jersey are you coming from?


----------



## gazube (Apr 15, 2015)

edison and cant wait for copake  i need a indian head badge


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 16, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Hi catfish do you need to reserve a spot or just pay as you show up for a spot there?




You just pay at the gate.


----------



## mike j (Apr 16, 2015)

Chance of showers & good deals. Not a problem for manly men. If your coming up from the south, don't forget to gas up in New Jersey.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 16, 2015)

On the scene at the gettin place, it sure is nice here today


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 16, 2015)

It didn't work out so well for the Witch in the Wizard of OZ though ..


catfish said:


> Real bike people aren't afraid of rain.


----------

